

RealTime Network Data from german 28c3 Hacker Congress build with node.js - axx
http://dashboard.congress.ccc.de/
This year, the 28c3 Hacker Congress in germany provides you with realtime network data. If you like to get some insights in what amounts of data are send, received etc., take a look.&#60;p&#62;we'll release the code after the congress on github.
======
aw3c2
It is a shame no general post about the 28c3 made it to the frontpage.

Program: <http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/> (time is CET)

Streams: <http://28c3.fem-net.de/>

Lots of info: <http://www.guckes.net/28c3/urls.txt>

~~~
ugh
Some (raw) recordings are already availible on YouTube:
<http://youtube.com/28c3>

Here is the page with general information about the recordings on the Wiki:
<http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/wiki/Documentation>

------
fratido
Just when I thought the streams where stable you bring in Hacker News :)

